# S3 Tune looking for a Friendly Audi Dealer in LA area



## rickmz (Jun 21, 2015)

I have a 2015 S3 as my daily driver that Supreme Power in Placentia CA is doing a stage 1 GIAC tune this Wednesday. The guys at the shop are saying I need to bring it back every time to flash it back to stock settings before I take it my Audi dealership here in Palm Springs for my 10K oil change. Anybody out there know of a friendly Audi dealership in LA that works on tuned Audis so I can avoid flashing back and forth every time I need an oil change. 
What is everybody else out there doing to avoid having to flash it back before taking to the dealership


----------

